# PPK WWII Political Grips



## NickShadow

Hello every one! New to forum! I am hoping someone can help me out! Does anybody know where a person can buy a set of Reproduction WWII grips with the NAZI Eagle on them? I have seen a couple of sets of Originals but they are way too rich for my blood!! Any help would be appreciated. If there are Just NONE out there I guess I will have to start making them myself! There has to be a market for them, I would think! Many Thanks in advance! Nick:smt102:?:


----------



## Baldy

Well first of all welcome from down in the swamp. Unless you are rich I don't think you will find any originals. I don't know of anybody making repro's. So I guess you better get busey. Good luck.


----------



## OMSBH44

*Web Site for Walther collectors*

If you want info about WWII Walthers, check here:

http://forums.p38forum.com


----------



## MN_Swede

Hi Nick, and welcome to the forum. 
The "Party Leader" repro grips you refer to are accessible on the 'net. I bought a pair of brown grips at E-Bay, although the person selling them may have been removed from that venue. I have since seen the same grips from the same guy at either GunBroker.com or AuctionArms.com. They cost me about $90 if I remember correctly, and I think it may be questionable if they are worth that. The fit isn't perfect, too far from the bottom of the slide, and the color isn't correct. Still they are cool. Good luck in your search! Let me know if I can be of any help.
Craig


----------



## NickShadow

Thank you all for the quick replies. I am still looking! Checked on both of the sites mentioned and still found nothing. If any one else has any suggestions I am open to hear them and thanks again. I will seek on!
Regards


----------



## MN_Swede

Hey Nick,
I looked back in my spotty records, and found an e-bay user name. It's criio1 if you want to search for him at E-Bay. I did just that and found an auction ending August 3rd for the grips in question. Here's a link to that page:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130134467433
I didn't find much else, but I hope this helps! Again, I'd be careful of this guy, even though he has good feedback ratings. I did a search for any open auctions at E-Bay, and came up with zero, so I'm not sure if he disappeared in the last week or so...
Good luck and be careful.
Craig Anderson


----------



## MN_Swede

Hi Nick,
I got a reply from criio about grips for sale, please check your private messages.
Craig


----------



## NickShadow

Hello again all, Thanks for the help so far but it seems that one was a dud! anyone else having a source for these I would appreciate the info.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## MN_Swede

Hey Nick,
Just saw another pair, from a different seller at gunbroker. Search for auction number "78459567" (just type the number in the search field). Auction ends August 23rd at 9:17 PM Eastern time, current high bid is/was $59.99
Good luck again!
Craig


----------



## LushMojo

Can someone enlighten me as to why someone would want ANYTHING with Nazi insignia on it? I understand historical value of certain items and a particular value for research, but anything related to Nazism just seems reprehensible.

Forgive my ignorance. I'm new to handguns (my first is an HK USP .45 Compact). I'm planning on following up with a P22 for a plinker and a PPK/S. I'm a 37 year old medical student and a pretty bright guy, but I just don't follow the whole interest in Nazis (unless one aligns their thinking with that particular modality). And please understand, I'm not passing judgement; I'd just be interested in hearing the reasoning.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Me, too.


----------



## unpecador

Not that it really matters to me but I wouldn't mind knowing the reason for ones interest in Nazi paraphernalia.


----------



## submoa

LushMojo said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to why someone would want ANYTHING with Nazi insignia on it? I understand historical value of certain items and a particular value for research, but anything related to Nazism just seems reprehensible.


+1!


----------



## LushMojo

Would still be interested in hearing someone chime in on this issue. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## NickShadow

LushMojo said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to why someone would want ANYTHING with Nazi insignia on it? I understand historical value of certain items and a particular value for research, but anything related to Nazism just seems reprehensible.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to the member who alerted me that I might contribute to this thread!
> 
> There are as many reasons for collecting NAZI memorabilia as there are collectors so I can mainly only speak for myself. I collect myself and deal in WWII memorabilia from ALL sides of WWII. But, the VAST Majority of Items I get requests for are NAZI. I personally collect WWII German Daggers. The main reason I do is because of the vast Array of edged weapons the Germans created during the war. German Knives have always been some of the best and most beautiful ever created, And prior to and during WWII was no exception. The Nazis gave a special dagger to Every type of little functionary. Which means Literally Hundreds of Dagger and Sword types. I am a Psychologist by Profession and am also Fascinated by the Power and Control Hitler was able to exert on a whole Country. Also the extent that the German People were willing to go to for him. Think about it, This was not some little 3rd World, Primitive Country, but one of the Oldest, Most "Civilized", and Advanced Nations on the Planet!
> 
> I think it is fascinating, and also think it could EASILY Happen again. The relics that are in collections PROVE without a doubt that it did and this needs to be remembered and watched for so IT DOESN'T HAPPEN AGAIN!:smt023
Click to expand...


----------



## MN_Swede

Thanks for the invitation to join the thread. My own personal interest is in Walther Pistols, and especially collectible examples as one method of investment. I do not personally suffer from any attraction or aversion to the Nazi/facist philosophy, nor do I consider the politics of Nazi Germany to be a factor in the desirability of a World War II Walther handgun. I think perhaps you are overreacting? 
This thread was started to discuss the availability of a set of "Party Leader" reproduction grips for a Walther PPK. It's only a set of grips, not a political statement.
Respectfully,
Craig


----------



## LushMojo

Nick and Craig, thank you both for the replies. With regard to "overreacting" I can only say that I began reading through this forum due to my own interest in a PPK. I'd decided I wanted to get some nice grips for it and I saw this thread and wondered what it was about. After reading I was astonished. I mean, I'm not naive; I realize there are those who are inclined to collect, trade and sell Nazi memorabilia. I'd simply never had any contact with that crowd.

Personally, I would never want anything like that in my home. I realize full well what happened in WWII and I know that there are still those in our world that are hate-mongers (whether Nazi, neo-Nazi, white supremacists, genocidal African warlords, etc).

I guess it would be the same to me if someone said, "Hey, I've got this really great collectible machete that was used in Darfur to hack a mother and her three children to death while their father watched. Wanna buy it for $3000?"

That's how I equate anything with a Nazi seal on it. It's repugnant. If you found the perfect set of Nazi grips for your gun (the kind that was being discussed in this thread) and it was a great price, but you also learned that those same grips were on a gun that killed a child simply because that child was a Jew, would you still buy them? I mean, how can you know that didn't happen? Would it make a difference in your investment (as you put it)?

My response may not be popular with the "Nazi collectible crowd", but it's sincere. I'm just baffled at how these objects are acceptable. Thank you again for your response.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

It might be good and useful to find a "...really great collectible machete that was used in Darfur to hack a mother and her three children to death while their father watched," in that it would be a historical artifact that, like Nazi daggers, would continually remind us not to let such things happen again.
But I wouldn't keep such things in my home.
Especially in the case of the machete from Darfur, I'd make a point, in front of collected media, to present it to the UN with a note of reproach for not doing anything about the massacres there and in Rwanda.
Nazi memorabilia, too, might better be seen in a museum setting, complete with a detailed explanation about "...the extent that the German People were willing to go to for [Hitler]..." and why.


----------



## LushMojo

Agreed, Steve. A museum is acceptable. Reminders are good. Anything else is beyond my understanding.


----------



## unpecador

And to at least one individual (presumably more), a museum exhibit is unacceptable.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25540602/&GT1=43001


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The German man who ripped the head off of the wax Hitler was behaving in a very German way. Modern Germans are very aware of what their forbears did, and most of them feel very guilty about it. "No more war!" is an expression of that guilt, and also of a very German desire that such things should never happen again.
Contrast that with the refusal of the Japanese government to acknowledge the barbaric excesses committed by their troops during the same period. Current Japanese schoolbooks actually portray Japan as the victim of WW2!
Contrast it, also, to the behavior of Kofi Annan and the UN in the matter of the Rwanda massacre. The UN still has neither acknowledged, nor apologized for, Annan's refusal to act to keep the murders from happening, in the face of repeated warnings from the UN "peacekeeper" commanding officer who was on-scene at the time.


----------



## MLB

LushMojo said:


> ...
> 
> If you found the perfect set of Nazi grips for your gun (the kind that was being discussed in this thread) and it was a great price, but you also learned that those same grips were on a gun that killed a child simply because that child was a Jew, would you still buy them? I mean, how can you know that didn't happen? Would it make a difference in your investment (as you put it)?


I personally have no interest in Nazi labeled anything, but would be unmoved by your arguement above. Rather, if a firearm (or part thereof) was used in a repugnant way, I'd have little issue with the firearm. It's just a tool; as "good" or as "bad" as the person employing it.

The Nazi insignia would be an issue for me however. I'd not want to imply any sympathy for the ideals represented by it.


----------



## unpecador

*Anti-Hitler Joke*

Adolf Hitler is speeding through Germany with his chauffeur at the wheel on his way to an important address.

Driving down a country road, the chauffeur (who is distracted, looking out the window at the countryside) doesn't see a pig walk out onto the road, and he hits it with the car.

Stopping the car, he jumps out, and Adolf climbs out also to see what is going on. The chauffeur, very distressed by what he's done asks Hitler what they should do, and Hitler tells him impatiently that they're in a hurry and they should move the pig to the side of the road and go to the address and worry about it later.

All the way to the address the chauffeur, who is a fairly good-hearted person despite his employer, is worried about the family who owned the pig and wondered how they'd react to discovering the pig, so when they arrived he asked Hitler whether he shouldn't drive back to the farm and let them know what happened.

Hitler agrees before hurrying to the podium, and the Chauffeur hurries back down the road.

Four hours later, stumbling down the road, his arms full of sausage and bread and his breath smelling of liquor.

Hitler in a rage demands to know what has happened to him, and the chauffeur explains, "I did what I thought was right. I went to the farm where I killed the pig. When I went and knocked on the door and gave them the news, they gave me this sausage and bread, fed me the best ale I've ever tasted and let me have their way with their beautiful nubile young daughter and then sent me on my way."

Adolf seemed confused by this and asks his chauffeur, "well what exactly did you tell them?"

To which the chauffeur replied, "I really can't understand it either, all I did was tell them "I'm Hitler's Chauffeur, and I killed the pig."


----------



## Steve M1911A1

:anim_lol::smt033:anim_lol::smt033:anim_lol:
Anybody else?
:watching:


----------



## unpecador

:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Here's an actual WW2-era, German joke that got wide circulation in about 1943-44:

Hitler, Himmler, Göring, and Göbbels were flying together to a Nazi rally in Nüremberg.
The plane crashed.
Who was saved?

Answer: The German people.

(If we're gonna hijack a thread, let's do it right!)


----------



## unpecador




----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Vell, I _sink_ you need Berlitz or Rosetta Stone, und ja schnell!
:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt033


----------



## djr46

Why the interest in Nazi memorabilia?

HISTORY

That's why I collect and the fact that the Nazis Did build some beautiful stuff. Daggers, guns, etc. Historic works of art..
DJ


----------



## Mr.T

I think there may be a little over-reaction here. I see all kinds of weapons on Gunbroker and other sites with German/Nazi proof stamps commanding higher $$ than those without. I just don't see all the hate over a pair of grips? Tell me why one is OK and the other is not?


----------



## VAMarine

Seriously guys, this thread is from 2007...


CLOSED


----------

